# DRUGS PRICE COMPARISON



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

HOSP PHARMACY £  ORGANON/CALEA £

300 iu Puregon 69.00 - Plus on cost charge 63.00 - No dispensing fee
600 iu Puregon 138.00 - Plus on cost charge 126.00 - No dispensing fee
900 iu Puregon 211.50 - Plus on cost charge 189.00 - No dispensing fee

I've recently bought drugs from the hospital pharmacy and direct from the manufacturer and there is quite a difference in price when you're buying large amounts of drugs. The above are price comparisons between the Hospital Pharmacy and Organon at Home for Puregon and were correct at the middle of March from Organon and today from the pharmacy. It appears that the prices are similar BUT the hospital pharmacy add approx 20% to the cost of the drugs for an on cost fee where Organon DO NOT charge for dispensing and delivery is also free.

You do have a choice of where to buy your drugs. If you want to buy direct from the manufacturer, ask at the clinic for an At Home Prescription and they will give you a registration pack but many patients are not aware of this.

I recently bought a 600iu cartridge at the pharmacy and it cost £170.43, £32.43 extra as an on cost charge was added to the to £138.00 price.

Taking into account all the charges, the cost per iu works out roughly 0.21p at Organon and 0.28p at the Pharmacy. When you are buying thousands of units it soon adds up to hundreds of pounds difference.

Organon deliver Tues, Weds, Thurs & Fri, as long the prescription is received before 2 pm they can deliver the next day. They also deliver on a Saturday but at a £35 delivery charge. The drugs are delivered in an ice packed box.

I have also bought direct from Ferring in the past and there are also savings that can be made with Menopur if also buying direct.

Ferring will give you a price over the phone but you have to fax your prescription to Organon/Calea before they will give you a price.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you have been a busy girl

I know the pregnyl 5000iu at hospital pharmacy is £9.34 yet at chemist direct online it is £3.54

I think it can make a massive saving buying from the supplier, there is a very good thread on ff about buying cheaper drugs just search 'CHEAP DRUGS' i think (i will post a link if you want?). some clinics, thankfully not IVF WALES refuse to let you buy out of house and i think this is a joke as this is all so expensive any saving is good and needed

thanks andi for posting this


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara the 5000 iu Pregnyl at the pharmacy is actually £4.63 and £4.05 via Organon.

Go ahead and post the link Kara as that will have the telephone numbers etc


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i brought 5000iu of pregnyl on monday and the total cost was 9.34


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I bought 5,000 iu yesterday and it was £4.63, maybe they put their 'CHARGES' on top of my other drugs as it wasn't the only drug I bought.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thought i would bump this thread up


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Somehow I missed this thread altogether until now.

I have never bought pregnyl as the clinic always have given to me on NHS and private cycles.  Is that not the same for everyone?

I bought my drugs from Heathcare at Home.  Just was the provider that the clinic told me about.  

I think my menopur was £384 for 8 days worth at 450iu per day.

I have always bought suprecur and cyclogest from the hospital due to convenience.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Laura, 

I used to get Pregnyl from the clinic but last cycle I was told they aren't allowed to give it anymore as it would be classed as prescribing, therefore I was given a prescription for the pharmacy.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh, that's a pain.  Mind you I was only given my pregnyl around 7th Aug so not long ago.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Maybe it's all changed again then Laura as mine was before that.


----------

